# Twist Tobacco



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm interested in trying out some twist tobacco (as well as cake), but I'm afraid I don't have any experience with it, and I can't find any info on how to go about smoking it. Has anyone here ever tried it? If so, what did you think, and how did you do it?


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

if you look in the "stickied" topics right above this, you can find how to prepare "twist" tobacco. if i had 2 browsers open, i'd give you the link. it's probably found in the "FAQ".

here. post #51, by ScottM be sure to leave him some good RG for all the work he did with that.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

IHT said:


> if you look in the "stickied" topics right above this, you can find how to prepare "twist" tobacco. if i had 2 browsers open, i'd give you the link. it's probably found in the "FAQ".
> 
> here. post #51, by ScottM be sure to leave him some good RG for all the work he did with that.


Incredible. You know? I searched that thread, and I couldn't find it anywhere.

Ever tried twist tobacco?


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

burninator said:


> Incredible. You know? I searched that thread, and I couldn't find it anywhere.
> *IHT - i've done that too.*
> 
> Ever tried twist tobacco?


nope, never tried it, but i read ScottM has.  :al


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2006)

burninator said:


> Ever tried twist tobacco?


Yeah. good stuff but it will lay :bx you down:s . Strong can be an under statement.:SM


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Root said:


> Yeah. good stuff but it will lay :bx you down:s . Strong can be an under statement.:SM


I had a friend awhile back get me some twist chewing tobacco. If the pipe twist is any where as stong as the chewing stuff I will totally agree with you Root.

Stacey


----------



## magicsmoke (Jun 4, 2006)

I have smoked a number of brands of rope and cake. I lived in Kendal (then in the county of Westmorland, which was absorbed into Cumberland to form the new administrative area of Cumbria) home of the Samuel Gawith company whose rope is shown on ScottM's page:

http://www.samuelgawith.co.uk/tobacco.htm

You may want to try one of their flakes such as first (readily available here in the USA to my amazement) to give yourself and idea of what you will be letting yourself in for in terms of strength. The rope tobacco is very moist, and takes some skill to keep a steady burn. I suggest 'sipping' with small, quick puffs, rather than trying to get a gale going through the bowl. The rewards are an economical smoke, and a dry almost astringent aroma that reminds me of drinking Martini cocktails.

I tried several other brands, including Bogie Roll and Pigtail-the latter was seen by a toothless old miner from neighboring County Durham (the English county that actually does have 'county' in its name) who begged a sample. I handed it to him, whereupon he chewed off a big bite and proceeded to masticate it into a big wad! I tried that too, but I think without breathing coal dust for a few years the pleasure is difficult to discern.

My favorite cake (flake is just sliced cake) was Gallaghers's Condor, alack and alas even the flake or ready rubbed version is unavailable in the USA.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

magicsmoke said:


> alack and alas even the flake or ready rubbed version is unavailable in the USA.


i'm sure there's a way to order it and have it shipped to the states... i might try to find some myself.


----------



## magicsmoke (Jun 4, 2006)

For some reason Condor no longer has a USA importer. The heavily cased flakes are often described by American smokers as "soapy" or "flowery" but Erinmore (despised by many American reviewers for the same reason) is readily available, so I switched.

There are a number of online tobacconists based in the UK (my advice is not to look—they have things that are prohibited in the USA) that will ship worlwide. Prices are high (those prohibited items are distributed by an importing company that is very protective of its monopoly) although subtracting the VAT (value added tax at 17.5% is a bit like sales tax) helps. Casual price comparisons make me think that there may be a UK tobacco import duty that is not removed when the product is re-exported.

Unfortunately, I have to behave myself—my immigration status is subject to review, so I do not want to attract attention to myself, and least of all commit some heinous crime such as tax dodging. I suspect that declaring the goods and paying the tax would not only be a hassle but also prohibitive for an impoverished saltwater ******* like me.

The combined forces of the Internet, the interstate taxation rules (notwithstanding that where I live I can buy a $5,000 computer out of state to avoid sales tax, but all tobacco products brought into the state must be declared and duty paid), and the Cuban embargo, have produced an environment favorable to smokers in some ways. In other ways it makes interesting viewing as the legislators struggle with the contortions necessary to effectively prohibit consumption while retaining those budget-critical tax revenues. If only it was possible to figure out a way to ban tobacco, and just tax people for wanting to smoke, without allowing them to actually do so—remember those old syntax puns?


----------



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

if the condor you are referring to is the same as the one i am thinking about then it is available in any UK supermarket so i would be happy to buy some and ship it to the US for those interested.


----------



## LSU Tiger (Jun 9, 2006)

Sort of like watching a one - legged man at a butt kicking contest!


"In other ways it makes interesting viewing as the legislators struggle with the contortions necessary to effectively prohibit consumption while retaining those budget-critical tax revenues." - Magicsmoke


----------



## magicsmoke (Jun 4, 2006)

Yes, CASKWITH, the very same. Amazing that such an excellent product while so popular in the UK is not imported into the USA. My rating is the Flake in tins where it will mature (I think they switched to all pouches some years ago) followed by the Ready Rubbed (suprisingly similar to the Flake) which I suppose could be stored in a humidor.

The cake used to come in sealed foil (bright green package if I remember corectly) that probably stores well, and though a fussy way to fill the pipe they do provide easy shipment. I wish I had brought a few with me when I came to the USA.

Your kindness knows no bounds, but the price is prohibitive, I think. Even at my local tobacconist in a high tax state, Erinmore is just under $15 per 100g, and is available online at just under $10. Online UKtobacco.com lists Condor 50g at just under £8, so the equivalent price is around $30/100g, or $25 without VAT if buying direct, and then there is the shipping cost to be considered. Low cost tobacco & alcohol is one of the 'benefits' on this side of the Atlantic, but the enormous cost of my emergency quintuple heart bypass surgery was the downside (although I may have died while I waited for free NHS treatment in the UK).


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Sam Gawith XX rope - nearly knocked me clean out. Strongest tobacco I ever smoked.


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

carbonbased_al said:


> Sam Gawith XX rope - nearly knocked me clean out. Strongest tobacco I ever smoked.


I tried twist tobacco once, and it is a 1-2 punch right in the gut. Great stuff, but very nicotine-heavy. I took my time with it, and it still left me shakin'.

As for cake tobacco, there is one Butera brand that is pretty popular called Kingfisher. It comes in a rectangular tin, within the tin is a cake of tobacco sliced into "chewing gum" like sticks. It is somewhat strong, but not quite as strong as other cakes. It is also very easy to pack and light. Might be a good introduction tin...


----------



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

magicsmoke said:


> Yes, CASKWITH, the very same. Amazing that such an excellent product while so popular in the UK is not imported into the USA. My rating is the Flake in tins where it will mature (I think they switched to all pouches some years ago) followed by the Ready Rubbed (suprisingly similar to the Flake) which I suppose could be stored in a humidor.
> 
> The cake used to come in sealed foil (bright green package if I remember corectly) that probably stores well, and though a fussy way to fill the pipe they do provide easy shipment. I wish I had brought a few with me when I came to the USA.
> 
> Your kindness knows no bounds, but the price is prohibitive, I think. Even at my local tobacconist in a high tax state, Erinmore is just under $15 per 100g, and is available online at just under $10. Online UKtobacco.com lists Condor 50g at just under £8, so the equivalent price is around $30/100g, or $25 without VAT if buying direct, and then there is the shipping cost to be considered. Low cost tobacco & alcohol is one of the 'benefits' on this side of the Atlantic, but the enormous cost of my emergency quintuple heart bypass surgery was the downside (although I may have died while I waited for free NHS treatment in the UK).


I can understand why you wouldnt want me to get you some, the price is very high. you can now see why i rely on the kindness of fellow pipe smokers on your side of the pond for my pipe tobacco, as otherwise it would be a very expensive hobby. (just like cigars, lol)


----------

